# Security for Outswing Door (Patio) Not Sliding door



## securehome (Dec 17, 2014)

I live on 1st floor (Ground floor) in an apartment complex. The door opens outside into the patio not inside to the apartment. How do I secure the door while we are inside the apartment? 
Any security bars or DOOR Jammers etc?


For front door we use this now (This is works perfect for door opens inside/inswing):
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NP0E7SI/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Brinks 675-83001 Home Security Commercial Door Jammer


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 17, 2014)

I would say a simple deadbolt...keyed on both sides if you have glass in the door. But if the door swings out, where are the hinges? That could be a security issue.


----------



## securehome (Dec 17, 2014)

I already have dead bolt and I do have glass in the door. How to secure the Glass? I will install hinges asap.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 18, 2014)

Welcome to the site.
Not much for outswing doors. the hinges should have a stopper so the pins can't be removed.
You can put a lach protector on and a rather ugly security bar.
See the screw almost dead center of the hinge which locks the pin in place


----------



## beachguy005 (Dec 18, 2014)

The good thing about outswing doors are their strength against impact from  hurricanes or someone's boot . The glass can be an issue. I replaced a sidelight with a piece of laminated impact glass ordered from my local glass company. You could also install decorative bars over the existing window.  As for your existing hinges, you may find that they are already tamper resistant, as with most outswing exterior doors.  
Whatever reinforcement you do, keep in mind that whenever you have to barricade yourself inside your home to feel safe, you'll need to quickly remove them in case of an emergency.  That may have to be done in the dark or a smoke filled room.  Hopefully that won't ever be the case.


----------

